# US Army Combat Medic



## Doc_D (Jul 26, 2010)

WHats up everyone, im a medic in the US Army. Im with the 101st Airborne Infantry Division rightnow, were in afghanistan rightnow. Jalalibad. I have an EMT-B cert like everyone else but i am not an emt in the traditional sense. DOnt always have BSI, the scene is really never safe etc.. etc... any other soldier-medic's around?


----------



## apagea99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep, I guess I fit that description. I just went through EMT school last year, then left for BCT and AIT. I work full time for the TN National Guard as medic/support for a school. On my drill weekends, I work with medical command doing SRPs, RSRPs, PHAs, etc. It keeps us busy! I'm trying to get a job with the medevac unit down the street, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 26, 2010)

What's up? what unit you with in the 101st? was a puking chicken myself, now I'm at IPAP


----------



## apagea99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> What's up? what unit you with in the 101st? was a puking chicken myself, now I'm at IPAP



How are you liking the IPAP program? I want to go to PA school after I finish my degree, but I'm torn between going to school here at home and applying for IPAP.

We like going up to 101st territory to use the ranges for our classes. In fact, we'll be up at Campbell next week to shoot the Bradleys. You never know when an instructor will grab hold of a hot 25mm barrel and give me something to do ^_^


----------



## Doc_D (Jul 27, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> What's up? what unit you with in the 101st? was a puking chicken myself, now I'm at IPAP


im in 1st BCT (Bastogne Brigade), working with the 327 Infantry rightnow. Who were you with?


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 27, 2010)

I was with the Rakkasan 3-187th INF.

Fun fact: rakasan literally means "falling umbrella" hehe

Oh yeah the IPAP is pretty cool lots of work though as the course is very condensed


----------



## Doc_D (Jul 28, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> I was with the Rakkasan 3-187th INF.
> 
> Fun fact: rakasan literally means "falling umbrella" hehe
> 
> Oh yeah the IPAP is pretty cool lots of work though as the course is very condensed




Lol everyone hates the rakkasans and aviations...but hey every division has their war criminals. But a bunch of my friends who are artillary are in 3rd brigade


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 28, 2010)

Currently in the Army Reserves filling a 68w slot, which means sooner or later I'll have to go school and actually get the MOS. As for J-Bad, I have some fond memories. Got sent there to support some of my units Chinooks a time or two.


----------



## Doc_D (Jul 29, 2010)

Which FOB in Jbad were you at?


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 29, 2010)

DocD,
You got me as far as I know there was only FOB in J-Bad at the time . I was there 07-08 with 3/126 AVN( National Guard) came in under the 82nd and left while the 101st was there. I'm guessing things have changed a bit . Spent most of my time in beautiful downtown Bagram though.:wacko:


----------



## Phlipper (Jul 31, 2010)

Doc_D said:


> WHats up everyone, im a medic in the US Army. Im with the 101st Airborne Infantry Division rightnow, were in afghanistan rightnow. Jalalibad. I have an EMT-B cert like everyone else but i am not an emt in the traditional sense. DOnt always have BSI, the scene is really never safe etc.. etc... any other soldier-medic's around?



I'm not a medic but I am former 3rd ID and 1st Cav, 11B and 11H and some contractor/trainer experience.  Was considering trying to get back into contracting as a medic or an FPO, but at my age it is a pipe dream.  My wife would shoot me in the leg if I tried anyway.

Thank you all for your service.  Be safe and come home soon!


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 31, 2010)

Tried to be a combat medic when i joined but there were no slots open so I went 19D.  Now im on my way to medic.


----------

